# Ankona Suv 17 + Atlas micro jacker



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is the beforeall work done at bossman boats NSB) 

























Here is the after.  First shot is the jack plate at the lowest position.









side shot at the top setting:









Rear shot at the top setting(still attached to truck angled nose up):









side shots of the atlas

















Awaiting my Powertech cupped prop...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Let me know how you like it. I'm going to need a jack plate soon for my Copperhead.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

so far so good. Smooth quiet actuator. No need for external tanks. There are just two solenoids to mount. It is a very nice piece for the money. I was actually surprised how nicely this is. If there are any pics you want to see let me know. All those pics were taken with my cell phone.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

How much did you get it for?
Best price I've seen for it so far is $599
http://www.boatownersworld.com/thmarine/th_marine_atlas_micro_jacker.htm

I'm still debating about buying one too.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a pretty good price. I paid a little more than that. But, i also needed to have some things modified on my honda to fit the jp. The transom tabs had to be cut off and also the jp had to be drilled and tapped to fit the smaller honda mounting holes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

How high is the cavitation plate from the bottom of the hull when it's jacked all the way up?

My cavitation plate on my motor is 4" above the bottom of the hull with a manual jack plate and cupped 3 blade prop.



BTW, the skiff looks good!


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

brazilnut,
busted out the tape measure, looks like 4 1/4 to 4 3/8ths.

Thanks for the compliment. Everyone likes the color combo. Moondust top cap, with seafoam green.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet, keep us up to date. I'm hoping to purchase one for my SUV sometime this year.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Thanks for the compliment.  Everyone likes the color combo.  Moondust top cap, with seafoam green.


You better believe that is a sweet color combo.......I miss that skiff......

I'm liking the jack plate Goat!


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

> > Thanks for the compliment.  Everyone likes the color combo.  Moondust top cap, with seafoam green.
> 
> 
> You better believe that is a sweet color combo.......I  miss that skiff......
> ...


Thanks man. did you ever get back in a boat? What did you get? I have a trip planned next week to head over the the gulf coast. Pics to follow.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Thanks man.  did you ever get back in a boat?  What did you get?


I will probably have a new ShadowCast in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

> > Thanks man.  did you ever get back in a boat?  What did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you are happy with your skiff "Goat".



Jon,

I'm also glad your financial situation has gotten better and your able to have Mel build you a new "Shadow Cast" in a few weeks.  :


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

> > Thanks man.  did you ever get back in a boat?  What did you get?
> 
> 
> I will probably have a new ShadowCast in the next couple weeks.


Thats great man, please post pics of the build.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

Ran the boat through the paces today and i must say this jack plate performs very well. And i ran is some skinny stuff today. Very happy with the atlas.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

When you ran it, how high were you able to get the jack plate up above the transom before you got bad results?

Richard has to change the bolts out on my jack plate and he has the bolts in the middle setting of the jackplate mount giving the me option moving them up or down. I told him I would try to find measurements between the cavitation plate and the keel. I would rather be able to lift the engine too high as opposed to not high enough. I gave him your 4 3/8" measurement as base line, but I wanted to give him better numbers if I could find them.


----------



## diliberoj (Jan 5, 2011)

tell him to set yours where he set mine and you should be good. I noticed that towards the very height of the jackplate i would get slip with the stock honda prop. Still waiting for my Powertech prop to arrive....


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I would but I'm running a cut transom and a 15" shaft engine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

> I would but I'm running a cut transom and a 15" shaft engine.


I'm at 4" with my Power tech cupped 3 blade prop. I would set it at 2" above the cavitation plate so you can lift it another 4" up. If it's mounted wrong you can always re-install the jack plate.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Are you saying set it at 2" above when the jack plate is as low as it can go? (not in the mounting holes)


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Are you saying set it at 2" above when the jack plate is as low as it can go? (not in the mounting holes)



Let me clarify...

When the jack plate is mounted using the middle bolt holes and the jack plate (engine) is lowered as low as it can go the cavitation plate should be 2" above the keel, correct?


----------

